# Latest Guest at the bird table



## Vicsetter (Jan 22, 2014)

Very shy pied woodpecker seems to like peanuts.  I seem to be feeding the local population of up to 2 dozen birds at a time - Greenfinches, Goldfinches, Brambling, Robins, collared doves, sparrows, thrush and blackbirds.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2014)

How lovely!  Never see owt like that in my garden!


----------



## Annette (Jan 22, 2014)

We have a woodpecker (or actually, two, male and female) that loves our peanut feeder - I put a mix of peanuts, suet bits and dried mealworms, and they come and peck out the mealworms - they are fascinating to watch!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 22, 2014)

Our most frequent visitor this winter has been a red squirrel.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 22, 2014)

When the previous owner of where I now live came to collect a mis-delivered letter a couple of days ago, he was keen to know what birds were visting the bird table and feeding platforms that he'd left. I'd been placing bread crumbs, cut up crusts and peanuts (I'd shelled ones sold as monkey nuts for Hallowe'en and greatly reduced after 31st Oct) and that morning, 3 wood pigeons had finished the daily portion. He told me that in the spring, the trees just outside the garden were full of blue tits and great tits, and that one of the fence posts was the favourite spot of a barn owl each spring / summer - so I hope it (or possibly a pair, who are never off nest at same time) visits this year too.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 22, 2014)

If you can put some fat balls out, especially this time of the year I take the netting off first so no harm comes to the birds, they need all the help they can get this time of the year..


----------



## Redkite (Jan 23, 2014)

How beautiful!  It's the RSPB's Big Garden Birdwatch this weekend, why not join in?  We'll be counting our local birds too


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 23, 2014)

Last summer I had the pleasure of an adult pair of woodpeckers raiding my peanut feeders plus the delight of an adult with Jr in tow and feeding him/her. I sat watching them for hours on many days.
The birds here don't seem as keen on the fat balls as they do the pellets. Sunflower hearts are also on the menu. Even though they are expensive to buy it works out cheaper in the long run as no waste from them at all. So no mess left and no rats or mice around the feeders.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 23, 2014)

It's funny how the same birds seem to like different foods, now were I live they don't eat the nuts but love the fat balls and sun flower seeds, but down my caravan they love the nuts but don't like the fat balls....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 23, 2014)

Pete H said:


> It's funny how the same birds seem to like different foods, now were I live they don't eat the nuts but love the fat balls and sun flower seeds, but down my caravan they love the nuts but don't like the fat balls....



Mine have a choice like it or lump it lol.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 23, 2014)

As you say sue I love to watch them feed, I heard a cuckoo down the van a couple of years ago it comes every year around May time so last year decided to try and find it, after about 4 hours of walking I finally found it, that made my summer


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 1, 2014)

Seems to be a regular morning guest now, and prefers the fat block with added grubs:






Regular visits from masses of Goldfinches, greenfinches, bramblings (not seen them before), tits, robins and blackbirds.  Luckily the jackdaws seem to stay away.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

What a colourful treat!


----------



## Pete H (Feb 1, 2014)

It's great when you have a feeders out and you get a good variety of birds coming to them, down my caravan it's great but at home only sparrows robins occasional goldfinch and loads of magpies which are a pain......


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2014)

Good pics Vic !


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, Hobie, unfortunately it is through the patio doors, so not as clear as it might be.  The weather precludes leaving the camera outside.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 4, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Our most frequent visitor this winter has been a red squirrel.



How lucky! Didn't think there were any left.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, just seen the photo Vic. Beautiful! Thought woodpeckers were too shy to use a garden feeder. Keep on snapping and posting, plz.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been surprised at how aggressive the greenfinches are, sometimes they will defend the niger seed feeder against all comers, by fluttering their wings and sticking their beak out.






moved the feeder a bit closer so I can hide behind the curtain, this is Woody this afternoon:


----------



## am64 (Feb 7, 2014)

lovely stuff vic ....we have had recently a black cap on our peanuts ...never seen them before here only in wales 

https://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/b/blackcap/index.aspx


----------

